# 720 pickup woes...



## jdpalo (Dec 17, 2008)

Hi...
I've got a 1985 720 pickup, Z24 engine, double coils...some time ago my IC unit in the distributor quit and got a new one in...recently, the IC quit again and I got a replacement...threw it in, no start...swapped with a new one, same situation...now I cannot even get the coils to give me any spark... (all Haynes manual tests have been performed, pointing back to the IC Unit...)...Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## jdpalo (Dec 17, 2008)

Hey guys...
Great answers here...but I still want to get my little truck going...any ideas to share? By the way, I found an earlier model distributor (I think, 'cause I got it at a salvage yard...no telling which year truck it came from) that has three wires going to the IC unit, whereas mine has four...should the case be, would I be able to use the three wire one? if so, what would be the wire combination to make it work?...c'mon guys...let's see some help...

Jd


----------

